
Why are the baby boomers desperate to make millennials hate ourselves? - minikites
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/sep/04/why-are-the-baby-boomers-desperate-to-make-us-millennials-hate-ourselves
======
JoeAltmaier
Maybe that's not it. Maybe millennials just like to say "why does everybody
hate us!"

